# supplements?



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, having only just bought our little boy Radley home on Sunday after a long and excitable wait!

We currently feed him Purina Beta puppy large breed as this is what the breeder fed him on. Initially he loved it and finished the 100g in 1 sitting. But yesterday and today he has so far been totally disinterested in food, only eating a mouthful. Having read the forum topics I'm not overly worried at the moment as he is drinking plenty and seems well in himself. Many of the topics make mention of techniques to encourage eating and I will try these over the next few feeds. However I had a few questions

1) if adding milk to his kibble, is this cows milk and if so is semi skimmed OK and how much?
2) should I be adding omega 3 fish oil and raw eggs as a matter of course if they are good for coat condition?

I know this is probably basic but I'm learning every day 

Thanks


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't ever give me dogs milk :-\ it gives them the runs. A complete kibble should have all the extras so no need for supps. either IMO.
A big raw meaty bone will keep his teeth clean and help with teething ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Where are the puppy pictures?

Cow's milk even skimmed is not good for dogs. if you want to give milk, I would use goats milk, but a lot of vizslas are lactose intolerant so just be aware of that. Eggs are good and Omega 3 or flax oil is very important for their diet.

Before you think of changing diets try adding a little chicken stock or gravy to make the kibble more interesting. You could also mix in a some Tuna and a little oil. Kibble becomes a bit boring after a while for the more discerning puppy.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Olly, I would skip the milk because it will cause the runs as Vida pointed out. Maybe try just water instead or spoonful of wet food?

I think supplements are a good idea when necessary. Most foods have the nutritional balance needed for puppies and will help maintain a healthy, shiny coat. Unless there is an issue with his skin/coat I personally would avoid supplements until/unless you see a reason to give them. Our boy had mange as a pup so we were adding Omega 3 oil to his food, giving him an immune system booster and daily vitamins but this was because his coat was in bad shape and his immune system was compromised. As soon as he fought it off we stopped giving this to him all together. Our vet gives her dogs Omega 3 oil in their food daily and mentioned it to us but she was quick to say "not every dog needs it- it's up to you as the owner."


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks all for the advice. His coat is lovely so I think ill leave any supplements for now. Good job I asked about the milk! :-[ Another reason why this forum is so good.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Krill oils Flax, Fish Alaskan Wild only and cold pressed Flax seed

Milks junk For all 

In fact many cases never digested and makes well kids sick

western light years behind the 8 ball

1000 X better ways to get Cal, Mag and Zinc ;D


----------

